# heard of TIMBER VEST??



## DLS (Jun 7, 2007)

My lease was bought from St. Joe paper compant by a place from Atlanta called Timber vest??? any one lease from them? what kind of company are they to lease from?Any info would help some because St.Joe had a 5 year no $$ increase on the land , I just got last year


----------



## DLS (Jun 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## larpyn (Jun 15, 2007)

Never heard of them but here is a link to their website. http://www.timbervest.net/index.php Hopefully for you they won't clearcut it and start a new development where you used to deer hunt. I've had it done to me but not by Timbervest. Good Luck


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 16, 2007)

They bought our property from IP last year and select cut it then sold it into an annuity. Looks like we have a great group to lease it from now. Timbervest was not very friendly when I talked to them nor were they very forthcoming with info on our hunting lease until it sold. Just a bunch of money makers.......


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jun 16, 2007)

Timbervest is a good company. I do a lot of work for them. But just like any other timber company they are in it for timber production. Any other value such as hunting leases is secondary. I have no reason to believe they will not be straight forward with you from the get go.


----------



## DLS (Jun 29, 2007)

looks like a good company so far .
 reasonable lease + good price


----------

